# Solved: Exchange 2003 unable to move mailbox



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

I am using Exchange server 2003 in my company, Actually due to space problem i was moving mailboxes into another database , but some mailboxes are not moving and showing error during move, while number of mailboxes i have moved successfully. those mailboxes are not moving but it is working fine.

can any one help me to resolve this error.

Kamran Nawaz
System Engineer


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not just move the entire database?


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes You are right,

The problem is this, using partition has become full, and i am moving mailboxes another which have less space, simply i am breaking database in two partition.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Hard drives are cheap. Just get another hard drive a move the stores to that.


----------

